# Tool für Festplatte spiegeln (vista x64)



## exa (4. September 2008)

*Tool für Festplatte spiegeln (vista x64)*

Hallo,

ich möchte meine Systemplatte (160 GB) auf eine freie Partition meiner 500GB Platte so spiegeln, das ich von dieser direkt booten kann, wer kennt also ein tool, der die Platte so wie sie ist byte für byte auf die freie Partition spiegelt, und ich beim nächsten hochfahren auch davon starten kann...

Als OS setze ich Vista Business x64 ein...


----------



## Klutten (5. September 2008)

*AW: Tool für Festplatte spiegeln (vista x64)*

Bitte die Forensuche bemühen ......Acronis True Image.


----------



## exa (5. September 2008)

*AW: Tool für Festplatte spiegeln (vista x64)*

tut mir leid, aber das habe ich, und wenn es einen passenden thread gab, so hatte er dann leider einen unpassenden titel... aber dickes THX


----------



## Adrenalize (5. September 2008)

*AW: Tool für Festplatte spiegeln (vista x64)*

Trueimage kostet halt afaik.
eine kostenlose Alternative wäre EASEUS Disk Copy: Free Disk Copy Software. Sector by Sector for hard drive backup tool.
Infos dazu auf Festplatten oder Partitionen spiegeln | Caschys Blog


----------



## exa (5. September 2008)

*AW: Tool für Festplatte spiegeln (vista x64)*

ich hab mal die testversion geladen, mal schauen ob die das kann...


----------



## exa (5. September 2008)

*AW: Tool für Festplatte spiegeln (vista x64)*

acronis true image kann das was ich will schonmal nicht...

acronis will beim klonen eine festplatte, eine partition reicht da leider nicht aus...
mal sehn was die anderen so können...


----------



## kays (7. September 2008)

*AW: Tool für Festplatte spiegeln (vista x64)*

Halt uns mal auf dem laufendem, hab das demnächst auch vor und hab auch kein passenden Programm zur Hand.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2008)

*AW: Tool für Festplatte spiegeln (vista x64)*



exa schrieb:


> acronis true image kann das was ich will schonmal nicht...
> 
> acronis will beim klonen eine festplatte, eine partition reicht da leider nicht aus...
> mal sehn was die anderen so können...


 
Ich habe Acronis True Image 11 und das Programm kann das sehr gut, was du suchst. 
Vielleicht hast du einen kleinen Fehler gemacht.
Ich habe schon ganze Windows Installationen auf andere Partitionen/Festplatten gepackt.


----------



## exa (7. September 2008)

*AW: Tool für Festplatte spiegeln (vista x64)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe Acronis True Image 11 und das Programm kann das sehr gut, was du suchst.
> Vielleicht hast du einen kleinen Fehler gemacht.
> Ich habe schon ganze Windows Installationen auf andere Partitionen/Festplatten gepackt.



kann sein das es an der testversion liegt, auf jeden fall standen keine partitionen, sondern nur festplatten zur auswahl zum klonen...


----------



## exa (9. September 2008)

*AW: Tool für Festplatte spiegeln (vista x64)*

so, weder acronis noch Disk Copy können (zumindest kostenlos) nicht das was ich brauche:

festplatte->partition, 

die beiden bisherigen konnten festplatte->festplatte und partition->festplatte...

Gibts denn kein freewaretool, das das kann was ich brauche???


----------



## Adrenalize (9. September 2008)

*AW: Tool für Festplatte spiegeln (vista x64)*

Ach so, jetzt versteh ich das erst. du willst aus einer Platte mit mehreren Partitionen eine einzige Platte machen oder wie?

Puh, da weiß ich leider auch kein Tool für. Das Problem dürfte der Schritt
x Partitionen -> eine große Partition sein. Durch umkopieren würde es gehen, aber dann darf die große halt nicht voll sein.
Ich kenne keine Software, die sowas macht, alleine schon deshalb, weil da gleichnamige Dateien und Verzeichnisse enthalten sein werden, und eine spiegelung ist ja für gewöhnlich bitgenau. Da ginge alles in den Popo wenn man Daten verschiedener Partitionen zusammenmixt. Da wird dir nciht viel anderes übrig bleiben, als einen Teil der Daten auf der alten Festplatte temporär woanders hinzuverschieben. Am besten eine Partition leeren, diese dann killen und mit die davorliegende vergrößern, dann falls nötig auffüllen, anschließend nächste leeren, killen, die davor wieder vergrößern usw. bis du am Ende nur noch eine Partition hast. Dann spiegeln.
Bei Dateinamen und Verzeichniskonflikten halt umbenenen, zusammenführen usw.


----------



## exa (10. September 2008)

*AW: Tool für Festplatte spiegeln (vista x64)*

nene ich habe ein 160 GB Platte (Quelle), diese möchte ich spiegeln, aber nicht auf eine andere Festplatte, sondern auf eine Partition(Ziel)...

das Problem: die bisher ausgewählten Tools geben mir keine möglichkeit, eine Partition als Ziel auszuwählen, sondern wollen immer eine komplette Festplatte haben...

hier mal noch ein bild zur verdeutlichung: ich will die Festplatte C: auf die Partition X: spiegeln, ohne das den Daten auf D: was passiert...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (10. September 2008)

*AW: Tool für Festplatte spiegeln (vista x64)*

Ich teste das morgen mal mit der Vollversion von True Image 11. Bis jetzt habe ich meine Images wohl nur auf eine externe Platte gespiegelt, obwohl ich immer noch der festen Meinung bin, dass es auch schon mal "nur" eine Partition war. Ich schau mal.


----------



## Adrenalize (10. September 2008)

*AW: Tool für Festplatte spiegeln (vista x64)*

Aber wenn dein C: nur eine einzige Partition ist, dann ist es Partition -> Partition und das können die Programme doch. Wenn deine Platte mit C: mehrere Partitionen hat, die in einer landen sollen, musst du vorher wohl eine große Partition daraus machen.
Könnte auch sein, dass deine Zielpartition ein paar kbyte zu klein ist, und es deshalb nicht geht, denn auf deinem Bild scheinen die ja genau ungefähr gleich groß zu sein...


----------



## exa (10. September 2008)

*AW: Tool für Festplatte spiegeln (vista x64)*

nicht nur ungefähr, aufs byte genau...


----------



## exa (11. September 2008)

*AW: Tool für Festplatte spiegeln (vista x64)*

So, auch Acronis Migrate easy 7.0 brachte nicht den erfolg, bin weiterhin auf der suche nach einem passenden programm...


----------



## Gast3737 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Tool für Festplatte spiegeln (vista x64)*

ich hatte für WindowsXP immer CasperXP das fand ich richtig gut...Problem an dem war nur das man keinen Bootsektor schreiben konnte...konnte man dann aber mit der Winxp cd nachholen..sowas fehlt mir für Vista auch einfach backup für das Windows(während des Betriebes) schreiben..@Exa klinke mich mal an deine Frese und bin auch gespannt auf eine Antwort..


----------



## Lexx (11. September 2008)

*AW: Tool für Festplatte spiegeln (vista x64)*

@Exa: Norton Ghost.. ? (bis zu v8.5)


----------



## jetztaber (11. September 2008)

*AW: Tool für Festplatte spiegeln (vista x64)*

Unter den von Dir in Deinem ersten Post genannten Bedingungen erfüllt True Image alle Deine Anforderungen.

Du erstellst ein Image-Backup Deiner Festplatte und das spielst Du auf Deine neue Festplatte auf. Mit den Standardeinstellungen wird dann eine Partition (bitte aktiv auswählen) von der Größe Deiner bisherigen Festplatte erstellt und alle Daten sogar Sektor für Sektor (Einstellungssache) darauf kopiert. In Deinem Fall wäre das eine Wiederherstellung des Backups von C: auf das Ziellaufwerk X:
Logischerweise muss dann X: in C: umbenannt werden und da nur eine Partition im System aktiv sein kann, muss das bisherige C: deaktiviert werden und dann z.B. in X: umbenannt werden.

Ich denke mal, dass Dein System nicht einfach so von X: gebootet hat, sondern nach wie vor vom 'alten' C:? Dann beschäftige Dich bitte nur ein klein wenig mit den Begriffen aktive Partition, primäre und erweiterte Partition... Dann hast Du das schnell im Griff.

Kritisch sind allerdings Anwendungen, die aus Sicherheitsgründen z.B. die Seriennummer Deiner Festplatte lesen und dann eine Prüfsumme (Hash) anlegen. Damit diese dann wieder mit der Seriennummer der neuen Festplatte übereinstimmt, ist zwingend eine Neuinstallation erforderlich. Ansonsten kannst Du die Sache knicken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. September 2008)

*AW: Tool für Festplatte spiegeln (vista x64)*



jetztaber schrieb:


> Unter den von Dir in Deinem ersten Post genannten Bedingungen erfüllt True Image alle Deine Anforderungen.


 
Jep, *voll zustimme ich tue*

Das was du laut deiner Grafik machen willst, kann True Image 11 ohne Probleme, habe ich selbst schon gemacht.



jetztaber schrieb:


> Kritisch sind allerdings Anwendungen, die aus Sicherheitsgründen z.B. die Seriennummer Deiner Festplatte lesen und dann eine Prüfsumme (Hash) anlegen. Damit diese dann wieder mit der Seriennummer der neuen Festplatte übereinstimmt, ist zwingend eine Neuinstallation erforderlich. Ansonsten kannst Du die Sache knicken.


 
Geht auch. 
Habe sowohl die XP als auch die Vista Partition als Image liegen, auf eine andere Festplatte gepackt (geht nur mit der Notfall CD von True Image) und die Platte läuft als zweites, vollwertiges OS, inklusive Aktivierung und ohne Gemecker.
Allerdings muss dazu das Board das gleiche sein.
Ist ne feine Sache, wenn man sich eine neue OS Festplatte holen will, oder aus seinen zwei Platten Raid machen möchte und eine neue für das Betriebssystem braucht. 
Boardwechsel mit dieser Nummer klappt aber nicht (getestet).


----------



## exa (12. September 2008)

*AW: Tool für Festplatte spiegeln (vista x64)*

Nochmal...

ich habe keine leere festplatte als ziel, sondern eine partition...

in folgenden fenstern seht ihr, wie es mir in Acronis ergeht...

im ersten fenster soll ich meine quelle auswählen, was dann wohl festplatte 2 ist...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im nächsten fenster soll ich nun die Zielfestplatte auswählen, wofür nun logischerweise nur noch meine 500 GB Platte übrig bleibt, es lässt sich allerdings keine Partition anwählen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wähle ich nun meine 500GB Platte aus, so erscheint folgendes Fenster:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was mich an das Ende meines Versuchs bringt, denn ich habe nicht umsonst eine Partition erstellt, auf die die Platte geklont werden soll...

Man möge mir doch bitte sagen was ich da übersehe, oder was ich falsch mache, ich sehe da keine möglichkeit meine Partition auszuwählen...


----------



## Adrenalize (12. September 2008)

*AW: Tool für Festplatte spiegeln (vista x64)*

Das ist jetzt aber Migrate Easy und nicht TrueImage, wenn ich das richtig sehe, oder?


----------



## jetztaber (12. September 2008)

*AW: Tool für Festplatte spiegeln (vista x64)*

Das Problem dürfte in der vorhandenen Partitionierung liegen. Die musst Du entfernen. Dann sollte es mit Migrate Easy klappen.

Bei 'Zielfestplatte nicht leer' musst Du daher 'Ja, lösche Partitionen auf der Festplatte' markieren. 

Was passiert dann?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (12. September 2008)

*AW: Tool für Festplatte spiegeln (vista x64)*

Ich sehe hier ein Problem darin das er 1. zum Klonen den automatischen Modus benutzt und 2. wie schon @jetztaber erwähnte, die Ziehlplatte schon Partitioniert ist.
Beim benutzen des automatischen Modus wird einem keine Möglichkeit geboten Partitionen auf der neuen Platte(Zielplatte) anzulegen.
Um Partitionen anzulegen muss man in Acronis Migrate Easy die Option "Benutzerdefiniertes Klonen" wählen.
@exa
Lies dir mal im Handbuch: KLICK, ab Seite 23 die Vorgehensweise für das Benutzerdefinierte Klonen durch. Dort wird beschrieben wie du vor dem Klonen auf der Zielplatte neue Partitionen anlegen kannst.


----------



## exa (12. September 2008)

*AW: Tool für Festplatte spiegeln (vista x64)*

ja ist migrate easy, aber genau dasselbe sieht man auch bei true image, da migrate easy ein programmteil von true image ist...

wenn ich "ja partitionen löschen" mache, werden die daten auf der festplatte logischerweise gelöscht, was nicht meine absicht ist... wie schon oft jetz beschrieben möchte ich auf eine partition klonen und NICHT auf eine festplatte...

dafür muss es doch ein tool geben, jetzaber oder quantenslipstream, ihr sagtet es würde gehn mit true image, beschreibt mir doch bitte wie ihr das gemacht habt, denn es is das selbe festplatte klonen tool wie in migrate easy auch...


----------



## jetztaber (12. September 2008)

*AW: Tool für Festplatte spiegeln (vista x64)*

Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du ein Backup von C: (Partition = Festplatte) irgendwohin?! erstellt hast.

Das erste Bild zeigt den Überblick. Die restlichen der Reihe nach den eigentlichen Vorgang. Überall, wo unterschiedliche Optionen markiert werden können, wird, wenn sie markiert werden, auch angezeigt was damit bewirkt wird. Die kannst Du mal durchspielen.

Die letzten beiden Bilder zeigen unterschiedlich eingestellte Partitionsgrößen im Ziel. Die rechte Seite des gelben Balken ist ein Schieberegler damit kann man das ändern oder natürlich durch Texteingabe.

Alles andere ist auf den Bildern durch den Assistenten genau beschrieben.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (12. September 2008)

*AW: Tool für Festplatte spiegeln (vista x64)*

Bei Acronis Migrate Easy muss vorher die Ziel-Platte definitiv Partitionsfrei sein, egal ob in der Option "Automatisch" oder "Benutzerdefiniert".
Steht ja auch zb. im Handbuch:


> Sie können die alte Festplatte nur dann auf eine andere Festplatte klonen, wenn Sie dem Programm gestatten, bereits vorhandene Partitionen zu löschen.


----------



## exa (12. September 2008)

*AW: Tool für Festplatte spiegeln (vista x64)*



jetztaber schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du ein Backup von C: (Partition = Festplatte) irgendwohin?! erstellt hast.



nein habe ich nicht, es ist so, das meine 160 GB System Festplatte aus meinem PC verbannt werden soll, dazu muss das im mom auf der Festplatte Laufende System so wie es ist auf meine freie Partition, von der ich nach dem klonen booten will...

Das heißt ich habe kein Backup und das soll es auch nicht werden, es soll sofort bootfähig auf der freien Partition landen...



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Bei Acronis Migrate Easy muss vorher die Ziel-Platte definitiv Partitionsfrei sein, egal ob in der Option "Automatisch" oder "Benutzerdefiniert".
> Steht ja auch zb. im Handbuch:



genau das ist das problem, weswegen acronis meinen wunsch nicht erfüllen kann...

Bin also weiterhin auf der Suche nach einem entsprechendem Programm, ich schau mal was Norton Ghost in Petto hat...


----------



## jetztaber (17. September 2008)

*AW: Tool für Festplatte spiegeln (vista x64)*

Falls Du noch immer auf der Suche bist, zwei weitere Tipps:

O&O Software - O&O DiskImage 3 Pro
Perfect Image 11 - Live-Backup für perfekte System- und Datensicherung

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie weit die Testversionen dieser Programme funktionieren.


----------



## Mojo (19. September 2008)

*AW: Tool für Festplatte spiegeln (vista x64)*

exa was ist denn nun geworden, hast du es geschafft?

Ist die Platte dann wirklich bootfähig wenn man alles draufkopiert hat?

MfG


----------



## exa (19. September 2008)

*AW: Tool für Festplatte spiegeln (vista x64)*

ich habe noch keinen erfolg gehabt...

werde mal weiter probieren...


----------



## exa (19. September 2008)

*AW: Tool für Festplatte spiegeln (vista x64)*

tjaaaaa...

das O&O programm hat keine klon funktion, und das zweite ist nicht x64 fähig...


----------



## jetztaber (19. September 2008)

*AW: Tool für Festplatte spiegeln (vista x64)*

Hauptsache uns beiden wird nicht langweilig, was?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2008)

*AW: Tool für Festplatte spiegeln (vista x64)*

Verstehe ich trotzdem noch nicht. Wenn ich was klonen oder sichern will, klappt alles, was ich mit True Image machen perfekt.

jetzaber hat es mit den Grafiken genauso gezeigt, wie es funktioniert. Bei mir geht das genauso.


----------

